# Young American wants to move to Spain



## Dotsrus (Aug 15, 2010)

For personal reasons, I’d like to move to Spain in the distant future. Living in Texas bores me so I want to get out and see the world. Currently I am 17, and have looked into living abroad permanently for the past couple of months. Spain first caught my eye for a plethora of reasons; its location in Europe which allows for traveling across the continent and to North Africa, my intermediate level of knowledge about the Spanish language, and Spain’s carefree lifestyle. Since I know some Spanish, I won’t be going in blindfolded because I’d be able to communicate efficiently with the local population. Being my last year of high school I have the luxury to take it easy and prepare for a cross-continental move. I need to establish funds to move and start a new life, further develop a skill set that will enable me to get a job, and improve my Spanish. I need assistance regarding quite a few issues:

How are American expatriates treated in Spain?

As a native English speaker is there a demand for us?

How long does residency, or citizenship take for an American? I assume it is easier if you are an EU citizen.

Is there a strong demand for jobs related to Internet Marketing, front end web development, or technology; and how long would it take my to get a job in this field? Currently I know HTML5, css3, some blackhat and whitehat SEO, and am in the process of learning Javascript, jquery, and php.

How much is the cost of living in Spain to live comfortably as a single male?

What is the process of acquiring citizenship? Can you explain it to me in detail?

Should I go to University in the states and put off moving for another 4 years? Is a bachelor degree from a top U.S. public school valuable in Spain?

Culturally, what are some things I must adapt to?

How is the party scene, and how is the issue of Marijuana treated?

Thank you. 

Also regarding attaining EU or Spanish citizenship, I heard it is an easier process if you can prove ancestory as opposed to getting the citizenship through marriage or naturalization. I can trace family back to Europe, but unfortunately the country doesn’t exist anymore; as Prussia was split up during the Nazi’s reign. Can I apply for EU citizenship through ancestory if I can prove relatives from 100 years ago that lived in Prussia (now Germany)? I know that Ireland grants citizenship if you can prove ancestory; however I am not sure about Germany. I think it would be useful because being an EU citizen would make it easier to apply for citizenship/residency.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dotsrus said:


> For personal reasons, I’d like to move to Spain in the distant future. Living in Texas bores me so I want to get out and see the world. Currently I am 17, and have looked into living abroad permanently for the past couple of months. Spain first caught my eye for a plethora of reasons; its location in Europe which allows for traveling across the continent and to North Africa, my intermediate level of knowledge about the Spanish language, and Spain’s carefree lifestyle. Since I know some Spanish, I won’t be going in blindfolded because I’d be able to communicate efficiently with the local population. Being my last year of high school I have the luxury to take it easy and prepare for a cross-continental move. I need to establish funds to move and start a new life, further develop a skill set that will enable me to get a job, and improve my Spanish. I need assistance regarding quite a few issues:
> 
> * How are American expatriates treated in Spain?
> * As a native English speaker is there a demand for us?
> ...


Hi & welcome

I've moved your post to the 'Spain' part of the forum - you'll get more response here


I can't answer a lot of your questions, except to make your plans a long term aim, rather than to want to jump on a plane soon

I would suggest you keep studying Spanish, & get your college degree

maybe you could do a course which involves 



the main reason for this is the high levels of unemployment here at the moment - Spain is in deep recession


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dotsrus said:


> Also regarding attaining EU or Spanish citizenship, I heard it is an easier process if you can prove ancestory as opposed to getting the citizenship through marriage or naturalization. I can trace family back to Europe, but unfortunately the country doesn’t exist anymore; as Prussia was split up during the Nazi’s reign. Can I apply for EU citizenship through ancestory if I can prove relatives from 100 years ago that lived in Prussia (now Germany)? I know that Ireland grants citizenship if you can prove ancestory; however I am not sure about Germany. I think it would be useful because being an EU citizen would make it easier to apply for citizenship/residency.


Germany allows for citizenship by ancestry, but generally they only allow you to go back one or two generations - and I think your immediate ancestors have to have lived in one of the areas considered part of Germany. But I'm not sure - and your best bet would be to check the German consulate website to see if they have any information on the subject. Be aware, though, that to take German nationality, you usually must first renounce your current nationality (US, I gather, in your case). That may not be something you want to do.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Dotsrus said:


> ... Prussia (now Germany)


What??? When did that happen? I've only been away 9 months and it looks like Poland has lost Prussia - again!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dotsrus said:


> For personal reasons, I’d like to move to Spain in the distant future. Living in Texas bores me so I want to get out and see the world. Currently I am 17, and have looked into living abroad permanently for the past couple of months. Spain first caught my eye for a plethora of reasons; its location in Europe which allows for traveling across the continent and to North Africa, my intermediate level of knowledge about the Spanish language, and Spain’s carefree lifestyle. Since I know some Spanish, I won’t be going in blindfolded because I’d be able to communicate efficiently with the local population. Being my last year of high school I have the luxury to take it easy and prepare for a cross-continental move. I need to establish funds to move and start a new life, further develop a skill set that will enable me to get a job, and improve my Spanish. I need assistance regarding quite a few issues:
> 
> How are American expatriates treated in Spain?
> 
> ...



I think it is, frankly, unrealistic to expect posters on this site to have the in -depth knowledge required to answer all of those questions accurately and in detail.
Furthermore, many of them require professional expertise in order to be answered and this is a forum for mainly British immigrants to Spain, few of whom have the qualifications needed to give valid replies.
Few people would, for example, be able to advise you as to whether you should complete your University education in the States or in Europe. How would we know unless we had experience of the American University system?
The same applies to your question about acquiring citizenship. You will have to seek the assistance of an immigration lawyer.
But I can respond generally and from my own experience to some of the points you raise.
You may not find it easy to acquire EU citizenship. After all, various American Governments have raised barriers to Europeans visiting the U.S., let alone gaining American citizenship. Such jobs as there are are offered first to EU citizens, by law.
As for the way American immigrants to Europe are received: well, that depends largely on the individual's attitude. You will find hostility to what many perceive as U.S. (and British) aggression in the Middle East but sensible people do not lay blame for the actions of Government on the shoulders of the hapless citizens.
I don't understand what you mean by Prussia being 'split' by the Nazis. Are you referring to the so-called Polish Corridor created by the Versailles Treaty of 1919 which gave Poland access to the Baltic coast ports and made Danzig (now Polish Gdansk) a 'free city'? This was of course removed when Hitler invaded Poland in 1939. After the war Prussia became subsumed into the Communist German Democratic Republic and since reunification in 1991 is just...Germany.
If I were you I'd commence doing a lot of research. Spain is a very large country and your knowledge of Spanish gained in Texas will be worse than useless in, say, Catalunya. You should also be aware that unemployment in Spain is now at 20% and the outlook is not good.
So....start googling answers to those questions which can be answered. But I have to say that some of your questions are so wide and dependent on individual taste and experience that no one answer can be given.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> What??? When did that happen? I've only been away 9 months and it looks like Poland has lost Prussia - again!


Was all of former Prussia incorporated into mPoland after 1945 though? Wasn't a large part left in the former DDR?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I think it is, frankly, unrealistic to expect posters on this site to have the in -depth knowledge required to answer all of those questions accurately and in detail.
> Furthermore, many of them require professional expertise in order to be answered and this is a forum for mainly British immigrants to Spain, few of whom have the qualifications needed to give valid replies.
> Few people would, for example, be able to advise you as to whether you should complete your University education in the States or in Europe. How would we know unless we had experience of the American University system?
> The same applies to your question about acquiring citizenship. You will have to seek the assistance of an immigration lawyer.
> ...


yes, you're right Mary, most of us don't have the knowledge required to answer these in-depth questions - but between us the poster will get some answers, I'm sure


the only thing you're wrong about (I think - geography isn't my strong point, so I have no idea about the Prussia/Germany thing) is that this forum is mainly for _British _ immigrants to Spain - or anywhere else

to be fair, the majority of us on the Spain forum are indeed British - but the forum isn't _aimed at us_ specifically - it is _aimed at_ posters from anywhere in the world living as an expat/immigrant anywhere


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> ... After the war Prussia became subsumed into the Communist German Democratic Republic and since reunification in 1991 is just...Germany.


Not true!!! See Prussia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Was all of former Prussia incorporated into mPoland after 1945 though? Wasn't a large part left in the former DDR?


You are probably thinking of the province of Brandenburg which for a time became Brandenburg-Prussia.
Prussia proper started from Puck (more or less) and stretched east along the Baltic coast to Finland.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> You are probably thinking of the province of Brandenburg which for a time became Brandenburg-Prussia.
> Prussia proper started from Puck (more or less) and stretched east along the Baltic coast to Finland.


OK .... but maybe we could attempt to answer some of the OP's questions rather than do the Geography thing


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

:focus:



Stravinsky said:


> OK .... but maybe we could attempt to answer some of the OP's questions rather than do the Geography thing


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I've tried to answer some of them. But unless you have had fIrst-hand experience of the U.S. education system, have travelled in Europe as a U.S. citizen and have professional knowledge of EU immigration and citizenship laws....the OP would be best advised to seek recourse to Google and advisors states-side, surely?
Up-to-date info on say laws relating to the possession of marijuana can easily be found on-line from reliable sources.

Xabia....fair point. Aplogies to Seb and other non-Brits.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Dotsrus said:


> For personal reasons, I’d like to move to Spain in the distant future. Living in Texas bores me so I want to get out and see the world. Currently I am 17, and have looked into living abroad permanently for the past couple of months. Spain first caught my eye for a plethora of reasons; its location in Europe which allows for traveling across the continent and to North Africa, my intermediate level of knowledge about the Spanish language, and Spain’s carefree lifestyle. Since I know some Spanish, I won’t be going in blindfolded because I’d be able to communicate efficiently with the local population. Being my last year of high school I have the luxury to take it easy and prepare for a cross-continental move. I need to establish funds to move and start a new life, further develop a skill set that will enable me to get a job, and improve my Spanish. I need assistance regarding quite a few issues:
> 
> How are American expatriates treated in Spain?
> 
> ...


Hi Dotsrus, intesting name, Dots r us?

In your situation and age, there is clearly a methodology you can follow if you want Spain to be your final destination. On the one hand you have high unemployment. On the other, you have a massive need for certain skill sets in the IT field (and I'm sure others, like risk assesment specialists for example).

Also, Spain and US have always had a certain je ne sais quoi when it comes to doing business and as such ther's a fair amount of US corporate presence here. At one stage, I think IBM were the only corporate vendor - or at least it seemed that way.... even though most of the S38's and AS400's were left in a corner of the government office gathering dust as no one knew what the hell to do with them.

Bottom line, have a look at sites like infojobs.net and type in what you already have (and can prove) as a skill set in the key word field. This will give you a demand feel. Then, take a look at what's hot in IT. Keep in mind that infojobs.net might not be the best place to look for IT specific skill sets. There are agencies looking for web development expertise all the time and they might post elsewhere, but rarely, if ever, in the official unemployment sites such as the INEM job vacancies. Like the rest of the planet, companies don't go to the unemployment office for experts in J2E and ActiveX.

Once you have a feel for demand, do some research into which US companies have a presence in Spain. Once you've found a few, see which ones might have the skill needs you can fill. Oracle, Sun etc., etc. You might even find something from a posting in the US itself - have you looked?

Take a look at the process of converting your US qualifications (if you finish your degree there) into fully recognised Spanish ones. This is a must and the Spanish embassy/consulate can help you with this.

Bottom line, you have the time, so create an action plan with all the elements required to end up living in Spain, then go for it, one element at a time.

Good luck,
Xose
P.S. Clearly, once you've done your research into what's hot in the job market in Spain, you'll be able to tailor your degree options accordingly.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Germany allows for citizenship by ancestry, but generally they only allow you to go back one or two generations - and I think your immediate ancestors have to have lived in one of the areas considered part of Germany. But I'm not sure - and your best bet would be to check the German consulate website to see if they have any information on the subject. Be aware, though, that to take German nationality, you usually must first renounce your current nationality (US, I gather, in your case). That may not be something you want to do.
> Cheers,
> Bev


There is a provision under German Basic Law (Grundgesetz) whereby those ethnic Germans who were expelled or made refugees and their spouse and descendants after World War II from Central and Eastern Europe, or from former territories of the German Reich are given German nationailty, without having lived in Germany and without having to renounce existing citizenship(s). What you need to prove is that your German ancestor was in fact so affected, and did not voluntarily emigrate to US or wherever. That would be most probably one of your great-grandparents. Just ask other family members about it, and if it looks promising, do a bit of research and see what you can find. But if, as you state, you can trace German ancestry to 100 years ago but one of your ancestors then emigrated to US long before the war, you cannot claim German citizenship by descent. There has to be a specific circumstance of expulsion following the war, and you are directly descended from that person.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Why don't you try one of the schemes where you do a few hours' work each day in exchange for accommodation? For example Workaway.info the site for free work exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad.

Then you could get a feel for the country and get to know people before making a long term commitment. I have met a few people who have done this.

American Spanish is different from European Spanish, but not so much that it would be a problem for you.

Good luck!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope I am not considered an intruder in the SP forum.

European citizenship - show me a passport which says Europe.

Grass and party scene - real immigration potential


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dotsrus said:


> I need assistance regarding quite a few issues:
> 
> How are American expatriates treated in Spain?
> 
> ...


I can't really answer too many of the questions relating to Spain, as I'm a little north of there, in France. But there are some commonalities within the EU - and I can definitely give you the "American perspective" such as it is. :confused2:

For information about how Americans are received in general, do take a look at the thread in the General section: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/55501-american-image-problem.html or the thread that started it all over in the New Zealand section: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...ts-true-kiwis-dont-really-like-amercians.html Basically, it depends mostly on you and how you react to "criticism" of American culture and lifestyle.

I do find that the "demand" for native English fluency is vastly exaggerated in the minds of both the Americans and the Brits. Teaching English overseas is not terribly well compensated, and in most of Europe, you'll probably find that many people prefer British English to the American version. Real fluency in both the local language and English added to a marketable skill can be a powerful combination in European job markets, though right now is not a good time to be job hunting anywhere. The job markets in Europe often are more concerned with your formal qualifications than with on-the-job experience or skill building.

As far as taking a second nationality, unless you have a claim based on family ties, it's normally a matter of living and working legally in the country for a number of years (figure 5 to 10) and then applying for nationality. Basically, you first have to find (and keep) a job that is worth your employer sponsoring you for a visa.

You'll have an easier time of finding a job if you have a university degree in a fairly demanding area - engineering, "hard" sciences, business (certain fields, not all) - along with a bit of "international experience" working in multinational companies, ideally with colleagues from a variety of countries and cultures.

As far as the culture and party scene are concerned, start out by making holiday trips to Spain to see for yourself. Get off the beaten tourist path and try to meet people and see just how far you get with your Spanish.

Moving to Spain should probably be a long-term goal at this point. It will take a while to accumulate the sort of qualifications and experience that will make you a good job candidate, whether for an internal transfer or for just finding a job on your own. And besides, you probably need to give the Spanish economy a while to recover.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Dotsrus said:


> For personal reasons, I’d like to move to Spain in the distant future. Living in Texas bores me so I want to get out and see the world. Currently I am 17, and have looked into living abroad permanently for the past couple of months. Spain first caught my eye for a plethora of reasons; its location in Europe which allows for traveling across the continent and to North Africa, my intermediate level of knowledge about the Spanish language, and Spain’s carefree lifestyle. Since I know some Spanish, I won’t be going in blindfolded because I’d be able to communicate efficiently with the local population. Being my last year of high school I have the luxury to take it easy and prepare for a cross-continental move. I need to establish funds to move and start a new life, further develop a skill set that will enable me to get a job, and improve my Spanish. I need assistance regarding quite a few issues:
> 
> How are American expatriates treated in Spain?
> 
> ...


Hello pal,

I answered as much as I could. I am Brazilian, but I went to high school in Texas (Katy, West of Houston) and lived in Madrid... + I am also in IT 

Just want to quickly add something to the above... 

Why don't you look into spending a (half) year in Spain as a student? You're very young and you could enter some sort of international university exchange student program... then, if you are keen on going back to Spain permanently you will have a network of contacts + be comfortable with the language. 

If you need references for the international student university programs google Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, Universidad Complutense de Madrid or Universidad Politecnica de Madrid.

All of these are just personal opinions/suggestions.

Much good luck!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

twostep said:


> I hope I am not considered an intruder in the SP forum.
> 
> European citizenship - show me a passport which says Europe.
> 
> Grass and party scene - real immigration potential



All EU member states issue passports which allow the holder to travel freely between them. The heading on my UK Passport states boldly:

EUROPEAN UNION

and then underneath

UNITED KINGDOM OF GREAT BRITAIN AND NORTHERN IRELAND.

So it's a European passport


----------



## gordoalac (Nov 26, 2010)

*trying to answer yourr questions*

For personal reasons, I’d like to move to Spain in the distant future. Living in Texas bores me so I want to get out and see the world. Currently I am 17, and have looked into living abroad permanently for the past couple of months. Spain first caught my eye for a plethora of reasons; its location in Europe which allows for traveling across the continent and to North Africa, my intermediate level of knowledge about the Spanish language, and Spain’s carefree lifestyle. Since I know some Spanish, I won’t be going in blindfolded because I’d be able to communicate efficiently with the local population. Being my last year of high school I have the luxury to take it easy and prepare for a cross-continental move. I need to establish funds to move and start a new life, further develop a skill set that will enable me to get a job, and improve my Spanish. I need assistance regarding quite a few issues:

[*]How are American expatriates treated in Spain?

Spanish people tend to be nice to foreigners, but, just like everywhere, you will find good and bad people..

[*]As a native English speaker is there a demand for us?

Yes! there are numerous job offers for native english speakers to teach english.

[*]How long does residency, or citizenship take for an American? I assume it is easier if you are an EU citizen.

EU citizens have automatic residency within EU countries, you will have to check about US citizens though.

[*]Is there a strong demand for jobs related to Internet Marketing, front end web development, or technology; and how long would it take my to get a job in this field? Currently I know HTML5, css3, some blackhat and whitehat SEO, and am in the process of learning Javascript, jquery, and php.

If you are good in Internet Marketing, you can get some money that way, which should help you settle here. I am also starting with IM and looking to set up IM businesses.. at the moment I own a business selling electricity to companies in the Comunidad Valenciana and Andalucia, also looking into expanding to Madrid. If your spanish is very good, and you can sell, I could give you work, but you would need a car, and I will tell you upfront, it's hard work!

[*]How much is the cost of living in Spain to live comfortably as a single male?

If you can make 1500 euros a month, you can live decently, but of course it would be better with 2, 3000.. you can make 3000 euros a month selling elecricity, but it takes a lot of effort and determination.. How about IM stuff? you can certainly make more that way..

[*]What is the process of acquiring citizenship? Can you explain it to me in detail?

No idea about that.

[*]Should I go to University in the states and put off moving for another 4 years? Is a bachelor degree from a top U.S. public school valuable in Spain?

I am a Spanish citizen that went to university in the U.S. Started off in Univ. of St. Thomas, in Houston, TX.. (Lived in TX for five years) I graduated with two degrees, and a very good G.P.A.. My experience is: in Spain is more who you know than what your grades are. It will NOT be as useful as in the States, I can guarantee you that much.. 

[*]Culturally, what are some things I must adapt to?

Living in cities where you walk a lot, rather than drive everywhere.. A very festive and liberal atmosphere, as opposed to the police-state climate of the U.S. (I know, I grew up in U.S.--lived there 10 years). An older society with some cultural values.. it should be easy, as long as you dont mind living in smaller places--until you make enough money that is..

[*]How is the party scene, and how is the issue of Marijuana treated?

Party scene in Spain is WILD. Basically round-the-clock partying. Some Clubs near where I live open for 36 hours in a row, every weekend. When there is a party, it is always two consecutive days that show up on the posters, because they go on for up to 72 hours straight.. In cities like Madrid or Barcelona, they changed the laws, and now after-hours have gone underground. But Spain is one of the party capitals of the world, that's for sure. Ibiza also used to be 24/7 in the summer, but they stopped that because it got way out of hand..

Marihuana is legal to consume and have a small ammount with you. Growshops abound throughout the country, and it has become very common to grow-your-own bud. However, pot here is not like in TX. We don't get any mexican brick pot. Here it is homegrown, whether bio or hydro, and it is very potent, so you should be careful at first.. Also, there is a lot of hash, and home-made hash as well..

I personally don't smoke anymore--too busy with work and running my business, as well as learning Internet Marketing, but some of my friends do, and you certainly see people smoke it in many places. Smoking joints is not as stigmatized here as in other parts of the world. It is common, culturally accepted practice..



I guess the main thing to consider is whether you want to get a degree first or experience life in another country first.. As you can delay both. 

Ideally, you would set up profitable IM businesses, and use that money to live wherever you want, however you want. It's much better than working for somebody else..

I hope this helped..

Let me know if I can help with anything else...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gordoalac said:


> [*]As a native English speaker is there a demand for us?
> 
> Yes! there are numerous job offers for native english speakers to teach english.
> [*]How long does residency, or citizenship take for an American? I assume it is easier if you are an EU citizen.
> ...


A massive post! Lots of good advice, but thought I'd just pick up the point about Teaching English. Yes there is work for native speakers as teachers of English, BUT
It's better if you are qualified
It's not well paid
90 percent (no exaggeration) of the jobs go to Brits. Why? Look at the next point EU citizens don't have problems with papers. Americans do.


----------

